

SQL Trick: row_number() is to SELECT what dense_rank() is to SELECT DISTINCT - lukaseder
http://blog.jooq.org/2013/10/09/sql-trick-row_number-is-to-select-what-dense_rank-is-to-select-distinct/

======
vittore
I found out that a lot of devs found row_number() when they were looking for
way to do pagination, but never come across rank and dense_rank functions.
Nice article, it explain difference between these three functions in a much
simplier way msdn and technet does.

